# Speaker suggestions



## Endesereth (Sep 15, 2009)

I was very bored over the break so I started thinking about a floorstanding that I can build, here's the winISD files...Any suggestions?


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Endesereth said:


> I was very bored over the break so I started thinking about a floorstanding that I can build, here's the winISD files...Any suggestions?


I suggest you reduce the qtc on your enclosures. I don't see these boxes netting good results in these undersized enclosures. 

You want a smooth response curve generally.


----------



## Endesereth (Sep 15, 2009)

thanks im a little tight on the size of the speaker...ill just keep looking for bigger sized pieces of wood lol


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Endesereth said:


> thanks im a little tight on the size of the speaker...ill just keep looking for bigger sized pieces of wood lol


You know the new Anarchy driver would make for a great bottom driver. It likes a smaller box too.


----------



## Endesereth (Sep 15, 2009)

ya isnt that what i have on the graphs, i think theirs 4 of them


----------

